# Lips



## adaeze (Mar 8, 2008)

What can you do to offset a top lip that's waaayyy darker than a bottom lip? Sometimes I want to wear ligher, colors but it just doesn't look right on the top lip. Suggestions of cheaper brands welcome.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Mar 8, 2008)

have you tried using your regular old foundation or concealer over your lips? people do it to make an even base.


----------



## captodometer (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a L'Oreal HIP foundation that was very slightly too yellow for my face, but it works great on my lips as a primer.  Makes my top lip the same color as the bottom one once the lipstick or gloss has been applied


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

You could also try filling in your lips with a lipliner of the color you are going to wear or one that matches your ideal lip color.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 8, 2008)

a concealer under your lipcolor would work pretty well! personally, I think the darker top lips contrast to the pinker bottom lip is something beautiful. shit, now i'm starting to sound like my mother!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, there are different things you can do... the foundation/concealer trick is a good one, but I would def say that pumpkincat210's suggestion of lip liner is the best because it is something that will make your lipstick last longer.  Also, certain formulas of lipstick will cover that right up.  Amplified Cremes for example.  I even got a luster to cover it up once, but that was after god knows how many coats.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 9, 2008)

Use a matte or amplified creme. Apply, blot, apply, blot, apply. You won't see your original lipcolour, just the lipstick.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 9, 2008)

you might want to try mac lip erase.


----------

